# Next weeks weather



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Saw on the news that we are in for some 19 degree nights next week. Hope this is here to stay for awhile. Hopefully it will setup a nice base layer of ice.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

It should if we don't have high winds. It would be nice to get out on the ice and catch some Walleyes!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

was looking through some of last years weather, even though its been SO warm, the temps really werent all that different from last year, as far as late november and december. we didnt get highs in the teens and twenties until january last year.

last year around Christmas we had a few highs in the upper 40's. 

i dont have the weekend weather from last year and im not saying this year isnt warmer, but there is hope.

yesterday i saw:
1. a guy cutting his grass (and baggin it!)
2. a guy up on his roof doing some work with the dog playing in the yard
3. worms on the sidewalk
4. there was one other thing but i cant remember it now.

sure dont feel like winter yet.....my snow shovel has yet to be touched which is really something for Dec. 10!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I was on the roof setting Christmas lights and my dogs were playing in the yard. Were you driving through Medina.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

ONE-TWO-KICK TURN, THREE-FOUR-KICK TURN, SPIN-SPIN, STEP TWO THREE FOUR...

Dance in progress. It's on the way, boys!!!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

lol shortdrift, no, broadview hts. area. 

may the goddess of ice be pleased with big daddys dance and bless us with an arctic blast from the north...


----------



## sliderville (Apr 21, 2004)

Lmao Big-d.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

cant wait to go


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2004)

It"ll be here boys, need those cold nights with no wind. As far as Presque Isle goes, Misery Bay and Horseshoe Pond are usually the first to freeze over, a little shallow, 6-7 ft but good gill and crappie with the occasional steelie. Then once the whole bay freezes over hopefully it"ll be perch heaven. Will post here as soon as we can get on it.


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

Big Daddy,

As long as your are dancing for some ice, throw in an extra step or two for some ducks to head south to!


----------



## Erie Addict (Apr 12, 2004)

Ice fishing has to be near, went for the first ride on the snowmobile around the nieghbor hood this AM. That cold air and snow on the face felt GREAT!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks Bo!! Let us know when the bays are ready. I know I suream!!!


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Hopefully it wont be long
Ponds had a skim of ice this morning
Just received my new vex and watched the video of them catchin those perch
I'm ruined now might have to start drivin north until I find some ice
All I want for Christmas is 4 inches of ice that is
Big Daddy keep on dancin !!!!
Geowol


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

Id say the ice dance was effective.....dont know about you guys in other parts of the state, but up here in the cleveland area weve been getting HAMMERED with snow, and its like 25 deg. outside.....seen a pond that was skimmed over off of 271 this morning.


----------



## bigcat46 (Dec 15, 2004)

Send some ice down below I-70 would ya?


----------



## ice cube (Dec 15, 2004)

New forum member!!!!!!!!!!!!
ICE CUBE IS MY NAME AND ICE FISHING IS MY GAME,!!!
Fellows I can't wait until the ICE is on.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

hey two new members in a row.....welcome to the site.

the 10 day forecast sure looks promising, wont be too much longer now!


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Welcome new members Ice cube and big cat. Big Cat do you do any ice fishing at AEP recreation property south of you? I hunt there buit never iced it.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

Erie Addict i hope we can hookup this year and just slam alum...
with out my brother...  
i still feel bad about that last year....
see you soon...
fish4wall


----------



## CHILL GILL (Dec 15, 2004)

Hey ICE CUBE and BigCat46
Ducks are still on the pond.....Not a Good Sign


----------



## TxTransplant (Apr 11, 2004)

Just got home and when I turned the corner to the house...............Old State Park......NO OPEN WATER!!!!!! Channel behind the house....NO OPEN WATER!!!!! Dance Big Daddy DANCE!!!

Gene


----------



## bigcat46 (Dec 15, 2004)

Hey shoot them ducks so the water will ice over would ya?


----------



## bigcat46 (Dec 15, 2004)

No i've never fished down there, but i think maybe ice cube has in the past. I have hunted down by High hill before and my great-uncle fished down around high hill alot before he passed away.


----------



## ice cube (Dec 15, 2004)

Yea I have fished the AEP area. Good ponds but you really need to get a map of the area. 
Chill Gill ,them there ducks better get off the pond before they get their little webbed feet frozen to it!
The high today was 43 but it is suppose to be around 20 tonight then temps not to exceed 35 the rest of the week.  THE ICE CUBE


----------



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

Shortdrift said:


> I was on the roof setting Christmas lights and my dogs were playing in the yard. Were you driving through Medina.


I missed it, we had a miget Santa here in Medina? Sure hope he had his safety belt on! If that little round fellow would hit the ground he would bounce till after Xmas.
While I am here, Happy Holidays to one and all!
Bill


----------



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

Big Daddy said:


> ONE-TWO-KICK TURN, THREE-FOUR-KICK TURN, SPIN-SPIN, STEP TWO THREE FOUR...
> 
> Dance in progress. It's on the way, boys!!!


Please dance slowly and carefully with the size that you are, thank you.


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

My pond here south of I-70 has nearly 2" of ice on it, lakes will start soon if we have some calm, cold nights.

Chill Gill, send me those ducks, would you?


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Next week 


Hi 32°FLo 22°FHi 38°FLo 25°FHi 28°FLo 8°FHi 18°FLo 13°FHi 28°F



I'll be icin' next weekend gang. Good thing I have 2 days off work


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

tpet..when?? where? if u can stand on it, i'm sure i can jump on it while i'm soakin wet..LOL..


----------



## ice cube (Dec 15, 2004)

Looking for the ice to be good Tues or Weds. next week. Big Cat46, Chill Gill and I will be pok'en holes and gett'en jiggy with some bubba gills. 
Chill Gill took off for Michigan this weekend but it wasn't for ice fishing. I am however expecting a report from him tomorrow just to see what the weather is like. He did make the comment that they do sell ice fishing equiptment up there.  Can't hardly wait. Man this is almost like the thrill you got when you were a little kid waiting for Christmas morning. The ICE CUBE!


----------

